# Traco Kenpo



## kenpochad (Jul 19, 2005)

Just woundering how many people are out there with Traco linieage.
if so what mine goes 

Tom Connor sr. & jr. -Peter Hill-Aaron morris
______________________________________________) -ME
Tom Connor sr. & jr-Bill Packer -?-Peter Hill-Chris Dixon

Peter Hill
 ______)-Craig Palm- Me
Ray Fisher

I dont train with Mr. Palm any more becouse i moved but i still think as him
as one of my teachers.
Just woundering if theres any family out there.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 5, 2005)

Sir,

I train in Bill Packers Kenpo under Mike Acosta. I have taken a bunch of time off due to an injury, and lack of funds. 


don bohrer


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 21, 2005)

Jan. 18, 1946 - Aug. 18, 2005

We join our regional AKKA family in mourning the loss of our founder, Master Bill Packer. His standard of excellence will live on through the AKKA academies he founded. His example of the highest personal integrity will continue to motivate and guide the schools and individual students who are priviledged to study the finest standardized system of American Kenpo Karate in America.​
I don't know how many of you knew Mr. Bill Packer, but he passed away August 18th. He was a very personable guy, and will be missed.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

don bohrer said:
			
		

> We join our regional AKKA family in mourning the loss of our founder, Master Bill Packer. His standard of excellence will live on through the AKKA academies he founded. His example of the highest personal integrity will continue to motivate and guide the schools and individual students who are priviledged to study the finest standardized system of American Kenpo Karate in America.
> 
> I don't know how many of you knew Mr. Bill Packer, but he passed away August 18th. He was a very personable guy, and will be missed.


Master Packer will be missed. My prayers go out to his family


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 27, 2005)

My very belated condolences to the whole family of the Packer Lineage.  
 :asian:


----------

